# Raymond E. Feist - Riftwar series... What do you think?



## epone (Nov 6, 2005)

Personally I enjoyed them. Read them all in a tent up in Scotland as it was raining a lot (no surprise there then). For me he beats Terry Brooks and Robert Jordon. I haven't read any of his other works though, but judging him by the riftwar world he created - I recommend him if you want a taste of fantasy.


----------



## bobothegoat (Nov 6, 2005)

I liked the original Riftwar books, as well as the ones he co-authored with Janny Wurts (the ones that take place on the other side of the rift).  The others aren't too bad either, but the first book of Conclave of Shadows was a complete disappointment.  I haven't read the other books in it.


----------



## semtecks (Nov 6, 2005)

I read Magician and thouroughly enjoyed it. I haven't got around to reading his other books yet. But I definately will in time.


----------



## crackpotkate (Nov 6, 2005)

I completely agree with bobothegoat.  The riftwar series was a revelation to me as a writer, his imagination knows no bounds...and the trilogy co-written with Janny Wurts...I'd say I liked them even more.  Anyone who's into fantasy/sci-fi or Tolkein should without doubt read these books.


----------



## Farror (Nov 7, 2005)

I liked the Riftwar Saga, the Empire one, and the Serpentwar saga. Anything outside of that, I've enjoyed much less. (Including the King's Bucaneer etc.)


----------



## Talia_Brie (Nov 8, 2005)

Farror said:
			
		

> I liked the Riftwar Saga, the Empire one, and the Serpentwar saga. Anything outside of that, I've enjoyed much less. (Including the King's Bucaneer etc.)


 
I concur. I thought the conclave of shadows books were complete crap, as was Prince of the Blood. The Tales of the Riftwar books are a blatant marketing and profiteering exercise.

Seattle, Magician was originally prepared as a single volume (which is how it was packaged in Australia) and was following by Silverthorn and Darkness at Sethanon


----------



## sisceal (Nov 19, 2005)

epone said:
			
		

> Personally I enjoyed them. Read them all in a tent up in Scotland as it was raining a lot (no surprise there then). For me he beats Terry Brooks and Robert Jordon. I haven't read any of his other works though, but judging him by the riftwar world he created - I recommend him if you want a taste of fantasy.



I couldn't get past page 20 in the first Wheel of Time, and got about half way through 'the sword of truth trilogy'. So it's safe to say he beats them for me too, LOL.
I think he's great, though Magician is the best one of the series in my opinion.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 19, 2005)

i thought they were bright and original


----------



## ThatSmokingGuy (Nov 19, 2005)

He also wrote a one off book called "Faerie Tale" which is full of celtic imagery, woodland sprites and ghostly blacksmiths haunting a forest in modern day England. It's a great story, and strangly sensual.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 22, 2005)

i found him amazing. wait,this is the same thread...


----------



## Talia_Brie (Nov 22, 2005)

ThatSmokingGuy said:
			
		

> He also wrote a one off book called "Faerie Tale" which is full of celtic imagery, woodland sprites and ghostly blacksmiths haunting a forest in modern day England. It's a great story, and strangly sensual.


 
When I first read that I thought it was just sensational. But I tried to re-read it a little while ago, and bleah. I guess maybe I've grown out of Feist.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 23, 2005)

that guy smoked more crack than James Watson in the Cher Video where he dances.


What?


----------

